# Something Different



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Just something I did a couple jobs ago...slab on grade so all duct work was in the ceiling....we basically had to hang the ceiling twice...got a little creative in some places!

Crazy bead work in this one...


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Wouldn't let me post all the pics...


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Stupid web site...


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

I give up....


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

looks good getplastered:thumbsup:


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice job, looks great.:thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice looking work!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Sweet work Getplasterd:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

getplastered said:


> Stupid web site...


Nice looking job.:thumbsup: That lid is a perfect spot for a venetian plaster or an american clay finish


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks good get plastered









Except your signature says your slow and expensive:whistling2::jester:

Do you have any videos of your son playing hockey, for some of us hockey starved canucks


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

Not a Knights fan 2buck?


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

boco said:


> Nice looking job.:thumbsup: That lid is a perfect spot for a venetian plaster or an american clay finish


Love to learn the art of plaster...but I have a hard enough time with AP...and I just don't really have time to experiment. Still stupid busy...



2buckcanuck said:


> Looks good get plastered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm coaching him and his older brother this year so I spend my time yelling instead of filming...he's having another stellar year..and his brother is our goalie so lots of fun...:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

RenoRob said:


> Not a Knights fan 2buck?


Conflicted between the knights and the Sarnia sting

My main goal is to take my daughter to games, and get her hooked up with a potential NHL star. Wanted to hook her up with Yashin (last years 1st round pick) but she said he was too ugly:blink:

Sometimes I wish she would pick up some of her mothers attributes, Like being a gold digger:whistling2:


----------

